# University of Arizona: Division for Late Medieval and Reformation Studies



## usernamecrtamil (Dec 12, 2019)

Hey All,

Curious to know if anyone has personally gone through this graduate/doctoral program or knows anyone who has?

It seems to offer some very interesting research opportunities and the staff seems top notch (founded by Heiko Oberman)

Just curious if anyone has any more personal/practical info on it.


Thank you all!


----------



## Guido's Brother (Dec 12, 2019)

One of my history profs in university (Andrew Gow) studied there with Heiko Oberman. He spoke highly of the experience, but that was many years ago.


----------



## usernamecrtamil (Dec 12, 2019)

Guido's Brother said:


> One of my history profs in university (Andrew Gow) studied there with Heiko Oberman. He spoke highly of the experience, but that was many years ago.



Heiko has since passed away. I get the sense the current staff is very good as well.


----------

